# RSPCA raids puppy farm accused of holding dogs in 'appalling conditions'



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

(Another onr bites the dust....). :thumbup1:

THE RSPCA has raided a puppy farm targeted by animal activists and local authorities who have attacked sickening conditions at the facility.

Animal welfare inspectors entered Leslie and Melinda Paxton's farm last night to conduct their own welfare of the animals at the Beremboke farm, north of Anakie, the Geelong Advertiser reports.

See pictures from inside the puppy farm from The Geelong Advertiser. Click here.

The investigation follows a damning Moorabool Shire report, which alleged the Paxtons kept 59 dogs in shocking conditions on the property.

The report revealed many dogs were kept in cramped cages covered in faeces and that dog carcasses had been left to rot on the ground.

In other developments, neighbours described the Paxtons' farm as an eyesore as a Geelong man says he warned animal welfare authorities two years ago about dogs chained to wrecked cars there.

Mr Paxton has previously said the shire report was a lie.

The said it was opposed to puppy farms and urged the public to lobby the State Government to bring an end to the cruelty.

RSPCA chief Heather Neil said puppy farms were at the absolute bottom of the barrel.

"Most Australians would be appalled if they knew where many puppies actually came from," Ms Neil said.

Animal liberationists secretly filmed the kennels early this week.

RSPCA raids puppy farm accused of holding dogs in 'appalling conditions' | Herald Sun

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well they must. It's not their fault if they became a dog. They are still a living thing. Do respect them and treat them nice.


----------

